# Connecticut GTO owners club



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Is there anyone from Connecticut that would be interested in starting a GTO owners club [ if there is none already ]. It could be for all years, we can meet a few times a month a different places,, for instance, whre I live there are a few seaside [ seafood ] take out places and we could use their parking lot,, plus most towns have a Dunkin Donuts and we can hang there,, no trouble, NO Burn Outs, no Booze, drugs and so on,, just hang out, bull s--t with each other and have a good time,, don't care if your car is stock or a full blown race car ...what do you think

DIZZY


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

I'm in Dizzy, been waiting for one of these for a while


----------



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

This sounds like a great idea. I used to be part of ccdsm which was a dsm club and we used to go bowling, dinner and just plan days to cruise around. A gto club would be cool no matter how many members there are.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll be there in spirit. Went to high school in Avon -- but now live in Northern California. Go Whalers!


----------



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I'll be there in spirit. Went to high school in Avon -- but now live in Northern California. Go Whalers!


Im still bitter that we lost the whalers. I go to this restaurant in downtown hardford across the street from the building I work in and they still have whalers posters and stuff on the walls.

Where are all the other ct people?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

*GTO club*

Lets see how many people show interest in this and we can set up our 1st get together in a few weeks,, my car is going in the shop next week for some goodies and I should have it back by next Friday. I Hope...there are several cool places where we can meet. and everytime we get together we can meet close to someone else's home. a different place every time.. try to spread the word around

DIZZY


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

*Club*

so far there are 3 of us


----------



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

I know it sounds cheezy but we could always meet up on the berlin turnpike.


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

dizzy you should post this on ls1gto.com There are alot of members from conn over there. For some reason i cannot join that site:confused


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

*Car Club*

How about if we open this up for ALL GM owners


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

If/When I get one Im in! I've recently started looking at Vettes more seriously, so we'll see


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

*Club*

No Matter which one you get,, you are WELCOME to hang with us..lets try to do something soon.. the Berlin TPK is OK... dam, we can meet at HOOTERS


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

*club*



thecommish16 said:


> If/When I get one Im in! I've recently started looking at Vettes more seriously, so we'll see


You are looking at a Jeep,, cool item,, in Feb I got a 2007 Wrangler Sahara,,fun item to play with, mostly with the removable T TOP


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

I like the GM idea and meeting at hooters, maybe this sunday?. There just doesnt seem to be enough gto owners here in CT. Also my brother saw a gto in a parking garage today that was an absolute disgrace. Will post a pic soon!!


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> No Matter which one you get,, you are WELCOME to hang with us..lets try to do something soon.. the Berlin TPK is OK... dam, we can meet at HOOTERS


I would like to be apart of the "club", but I live in Texas. Too bad I didn't live closer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

*club*

you will be there is spirit my brother,, check this site once in awhile and we will keep you up dated,, 

DRIVE SAFE DRIVE HARD


----------

